# belt drive made and fitted



## Justmental (Dec 31, 2014)

been making the bits for my belt drive over the last few weeks.
wish i had started it as soon as i got me lathe in august.
so much quieter can now hear the radio when machining parts.
and has a better finish on parts.
No more plastic gears rattling away all been removed
next mod x-axis table feed.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Dec 31, 2014)

looks great. i intend to one day make one for my mill. already made one for my lathe.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice work, looks really professional.


----------



## Justmental (Jan 1, 2015)

MCRIPPPer said:


> looks great. i intend to one day make one for my mill. already made one for my lathe.




it is well worth the effort doing it runs so much smoother now.
it's nice to hear the radio now whilst machining.


----------



## velocette (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi
Great job very well done another convert to belt drives. 
Never understood why they ever built them with gear drives to start with.
Perhaps it was to let the neighbors know that you had a milling machine and were using it.
Converted my X2 mill to belt drive and pleased with the result. 
Took the liberty of adding a PDF file to give other would be belt drive converters some encouragement to get started on making life a whole lot quieter.

Eric 

View attachment X2-belt-drive-assembly-full.pdf


----------



## chucketn (Jan 1, 2015)

MCRIPPPer said:


> looks great. i intend to one day make one for my mill. already made one for my lathe.


 
McRipper, did you use a 'v' belt or timing type belt?

Chuck


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 1, 2015)

i used a "poly v" belt. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22736


----------



## chucketn (Jan 1, 2015)

MCRIPPPer said:


> i used a "poly v" belt. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22736


 
Sorry to hijack, but did/have you experienced any slippage on the lathe?
I'm getting ready yo add a jackshaft and possibly a more powerful motor to my 7x.

Chuck


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Jan 1, 2015)

it slips if the tool catches too much material al low speed. there is no slip at higher speeds and the motor controller will overload if too much material is removed. it has MUCH more torque capability than the old toothed belt direct to the motor. i can machine about 4mm doc on aluminum 3/4 od al low rpm!!! but its also modded to improve rigidity to make it able to do that. on larger things like 2"+ i can machine .75mm per side at a fast feed.


----------



## xpylonracer (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Eric

When I saw your notice re Belt Conversion and your handle of Velocette, thought you were speaking about  the belt conversion from the crankshaft to the clutch for the bike, gets rid of the oil leaks from the primary drive oil bath.
Emgee


----------

